

How My Gap Logo App Became Viral - jamesjyu
http://jamesyu.org/2010/10/09/how-my-gap-logo-app-became-viral/

======
petercooper
Launching an app quickly seems particularly effective, though I've noticed in
the last year that people are very quick to launch tumblelogs around news
events that catch on very quickly. The Kanye West "Imma Let You Finish" fad on
<http://kanyegate.tumblr.com/> was a significant one in terms of traction.

------
Udo
The most awesome thing is how such a dead simple thing could become so
successful. Most people who do that kind of stuff see 13 users in their app,
over its entire lifetime, and that's including their own mom. Anyway, congratz
dude!

------
zalew
Instant parody apps have a great potential to go viral. A few months ago I
launched an even more trivial website about a local Polish event (too
complicated to explain to non-Poles), it went 4k uu, 15k, 36k in the first 3
days, then it went down as it obviously only made sense when the topic was
hot.

Congrats, coding for fun is great.

------
zaidf
You were a lot more confident that your app will go viral than I am about my
apps :)

Have you launched similar stuff in past or was this your first shot at it?

~~~
jamesjyu
I've launched some similar stuff before, but nothing that got this viral. But
in this case, I had that funny gut feeling that this would work. You should
never, ever ignore that gut feeling -- you'll know it when you feel it.

